# Overclocking with a XFX 750I MoBo



## brad97439

I am trying to OC with my 750i mobo but having some problems.
So if anyone can help me in detail to OC my Q9550 to 3.0ghz that will be sweet. and yes I moved the jumper in the OC position. If anyone will be able to help and will lead to success of the OC I will be forever greatfull and you will get my thanks.



Brad


----------



## greenbrucelee

Not sure what you mean about moving a jumper. read this before you begin http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html then if you have questions post back.


----------



## brad97439

I am aware of the risks and dangers of OCing and I have pretty good cooling for such a thing and I am not planning on going to the extreme. I am at stock at 2.83ghz but I am just looking for a bit of an edge.. did not want to spend the extra $80 for the Q9650 3.0ghz. But if you are aware of the XFX 750I MoBo and are willing to help me then that will be great

Brad


----------



## greenbrucelee

if you read the link I gave you it will tell how to begin on overclocking, then if you have questions or need help post back.


----------



## brad97439

Yes I have read the link and I have done the tests and I know for a fact that my pc will handle a small OC of which I am asking for. My problem is that this board in question is making it tough for such a thing to be possible. My post was more aimed for someone that has a clue of what I am talking about such as has this board or someone that has worked with such a board. I was not looking at getting reeducated in the ethics of OCing. I am not looking to try to be rude and this message is not to seem so but when typing words can go amiss. All I am trying to say is can you help?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I overclock pcs and build pcs for a living. so the answer is yes.

I am still not sure why you are saying it is hard for you to do or that the board is making it hard.

I shouldn't have to teach you much if you follow the overclocking guide in that link that was all I was saying.

Go into the BIOS then start of with small increases in the FSB. So increase by 10MHz, save & reboot. If you get into windows go back and do it again.

once you have increased by 60MHz, stress test with prime95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps with core temp. Make sure your ram stays within it's rated speed. i.e if you have 1066MHz ram do not let it go above 1066.

Set the PCIe frequency from auto to 100

Switch of intel speedstep and c1e

When you can't get it to boot into windows raise the voltage (vcore) to the next level and try and boot again. Since you on stock you wont get a big OC.


----------



## brad97439

Okay by just playing with my FSB I was able to get my cpu to a 2.92ghz so I am almost there.
From 1333 to 1373 but when I try for a 1383 it won't load up my monitor will be black as if my pc is in sleep mode. So I figure I would have to play with some voltages well I will tell you what I have and maybe you will know where I should be looking

These are at stock setting
CPU VOLT 0.0000
MEM VOLT 1.90
VTT FST VOLT 1.200
NB VOLT1.24
SB VOLT 1.50

I want to say my cpu voltage is my Vcore and if it is the max my MoBo is 0.3000 so I do not know where to go as far as a step up and in I am not sure what my cpu stock is?


----------



## greenbrucelee

your cpu voltage should be more than 0 otherwise it wouldn't be working.

go up to the next available voltage in the vcore.

you may have to do a cmos reset if you can't see anything on the screen this will put everything back to auto and the bios back to default.


----------



## brad97439

right... but as far as Vcore I am not to sure which that one is.. My mobo dosn't give me a Vcore listing. What I have posted is all that is there besides my timings which is a 8.5x btw.


----------



## greenbrucelee

its the cpu volt one. did you get those from the BIOS? As it would seem to me there is a problem if it is saying 0.


----------



## brad97439

yes i did.. it is at default settings but I think i figured it out. I will post back when I know that I did it.


----------



## brad97439

Thanks for all your help but I guess I will just have to sit and wait till I figure out how to do it myself or someone comes along that has had the same MoBo and knows what is in that Bios. I know it harder since you can't see what my bios looks like. but thanks anyway.


Brad


----------



## greenbrucelee

I am not sure why you are having problems. The bit that says cpu volt is what you need to raise.

Make sure the pci frequency has not gone past 100 (better to manually set it to 100 so it can't)

Make sure the memory has not gone past its setting, you may have to increase the voltage on the ram to the maximum the manufacturer states.

The northbridge shouldn't need changing due to small increase you are doing.

what power supply are you running and what are the temps in your BIOS?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have just read on google that your motherboard has whats called fsb holes. Meaning that with certain FSB settings it will have problems but it doesn't mean you cant go past that setting.

so for instance you might have the fsb set to 380 and get problems but set it to 390 and not have any problems.

Unfortunately overclocking isn't a quick process and can take days if not longer to achieve a satisfactory result.


----------



## brad97439

Granted I have read the same thing as well. But I do not want to get to high at risk of having to start looking at liquid cooling.
I have been trying to figure out for it to work on 1398fsb but no such luck I have even went to a 1403 and again so such luck. 
So knowing what Voltages I have listed which ones would you say I should be playing with?


----------



## greenbrucelee

the cpu volt only.

do you not mean 389 fsb 1398 fsb is way higher than any cpu can handle.


----------



## brad97439

well yeah.. like on my bios it tells me I have a 1333FSB but its weird I would have to put the 1 in front of what i am putting as my fsb. But I see your point such as if you go by this 333x8.5 it will get me a 2.83GHZ which is my stock. and sorry I was trying to say 1393fsb which should just about get me to my 3.0.. ohh and I was reading some forums that you were chatting on just a fyi I have a Corsair 750w psu.


----------



## greenbrucelee

set the fsb to 346 you shouldn't have to do the 1 as the bios should do this as it will 346/8.5


----------



## brad97439

I have went through that and I have got to 373 just fine but when I went to 383 that is when I ran in to issues. that is prolly the point of which I have to start messing with my voltages.





System specs.

Coolermaster CM690 case with 6 120mm fans 3intake 3 exaust

Intel Q9550 2.83ghz 12m cashe 1333FSB (Stock)

XFX 750I SLI Edition Motherboard

OCZ Nvidia Sli Edition 4gb 800mhz Ram

PNY GTS250 (OC) 800Core Clock 1900Shader 1200Memory

Corsair TX 750W PSU

2WD 320gb HDD

LG 22X CD/DVD Burner


----------



## greenbrucelee

Well it could be that you are at your limit since your on stock and 10% increase is normally all you will get which is pointless anyway.

Have you tried raising the cpu volt yet? can you not see a vcore anywhere?


----------



## brad97439

I have but I can try again. and sadly no there is no Vcore. I can prolly get some pictures of my bios and show you.. But I am not sure if I can post pix on here? if not is there a play of which you will be able to view them?


----------



## brad97439

I have tried with the voltages but i can try again.. and sadly no there is no Vcore I can takes pictures of my bios and post thyem but I ma not sure if I would be able to on here but is there a place I could post them that you would be able to see?


----------



## greenbrucelee

use the manage attachments to post your bios pics.


----------



## brad97439

okay i will reboot get in to the bios and I will get some shots.


----------



## greenbrucelee

question is your system a prebuilt pc or one that you built?


----------



## brad97439

I built. now I have some pic but I ma not sure how to post them on here..


----------



## greenbrucelee

use the manage attachments button to select your pictures from your pc


----------



## brad97439

not working... another way?


----------



## brad97439

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z14/brad97439/DSCF0908.jpg

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z14/brad97439/DSCF0907.jpg

here go here and take a look


----------



## greenbrucelee

brad97439 said:


> not working... another way?


they are probably too big in size you will have to make them smaller by compressing or changing the resolution of the picture or you could join a site like photobucket and put them on there and put the links to those pages on here.


----------



## brad97439

i just did so.. i sent you 2 links.
Hope they are some use to you?


----------



## greenbrucelee

Have seen it now.

download cpu-z and see what it says.

you definetly need to change the cpu voltage as when you have changed your jumper to the overclock position it is expecting you to enter a value. Try 1.18 or if it gives you options the closest one to that.

I still thing the FSB is weird since it should be multiplying it by the clock try dropping the multiplier and see what happens.


----------



## brad97439

yep i use CPU-Z AND CORE TEMP AND REAL TEMP.


----------



## greenbrucelee

what is cpu-z giving you for the vcore?


----------



## brad97439

1.080v
and I have the EO stepping chip


----------



## greenbrucelee

as I said raise the cpu voltage to 1.18 the one that is presently at 0. Switch off c1e and intel speedstep.


----------



## brad97439

now the c1e i have not seen that before. where would I find that?


----------



## greenbrucelee

now I have to log of now and will be back in 6 hours or so. Hopefully another team mate can help you whilst I am gone.

I have a system to build, overclock and test.


----------



## brad97439

and I can not seem to be able to turn off Speedstep or even have the option to turn it off.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you press enter on it and select off or disabled.

if you can not do any of this i.e raise the voltage to 1.18 and turn off c1e and intel speedstep (in the same list, you may just have one of them) then you will not be able to overclock.

unfortunatley XFX dont make good motherboards and Nvidia boards are not that good with intel CPUs


----------



## fishingrodburne

I've got the same mb. It truly is a royal pain to overclock. I'm pretty sure your FSB show's so high because your cpu is quad pumped. ( Divide it by four and it'll look more reasonable ) Also, without an unlocked multiplier ie. qx**** instead of a q**** cpu, I don't think you'll be able to go very high with this board.


----------



## greenbrucelee

what he said ^


----------



## brad97439

I don't even use that board anymore.. I bought a Evga 790i Ftw PMW (AKA) Digital.


----------



## greenbrucelee

brad97439 said:


> I don't even use that board anymore.. I bought a Evga 790i Ftw PMW (AKA) Digital.


bad news buddy


----------



## brad97439

why bad?


----------



## greenbrucelee

nvidia chpset motherboards aren't that good, as I think was mentioned about your previous board. They have issues with Intel CPUs which means you can't overclock on them very much.


----------



## DigitalFx3

Well to be honest my Evga 750I SLI is a great overclocker.

my E5200 is running @ 4ghz 400x10 @ 1.35v all other voltages are stock.

I do recommend flashing the latest bios tho, 

your chip should reach 3ghz no problem. only 355x8.5

However you really need to know what your MB can do FSB wise, so lower your multi and your ram speed and see how far you can push your fsb. and watch for holes..if it boots @ 378 but not 388 try 395 or so and it may boot again.
after you determin max fsb speed of the board, move on to max ram speed, then work on a final oc of your cpu bump the voltage a lil if it fails to boot, just keep an eye on temps.


----------



## MonsterMiata

DigitalFx3 said:


> Well to be honest my Evga 750I SLI is a great overclocker.
> 
> my E5200 is running @ 4ghz 400x10 @ 1.35v all other voltages are stock.
> 
> I do recommend flashing the latest bios tho,
> 
> your chip should reach 3ghz no problem. only 355x8.5
> 
> However you really need to know what your MB can do FSB wise, so lower your multi and your ram speed and see how far you can push your fsb. and watch for holes..if it boots @ 378 but not 388 try 395 or so and it may boot again.
> after you determin max fsb speed of the board, move on to max ram speed, then work on a final oc of your cpu bump the voltage a lil if it fails to boot, just keep an eye on temps.


Your one of the lucky few. E5200's that can do 400mhz are pretty rare. Make sure you hold onto that jewel.


----------

